# Excel VBA



## shahfahad (May 27, 2014)

Hey Everyone! I need guidance on how to become an expert of VBA. I prefer video lectures and tutorials. Or any website which provides complete guidance on VBA. 

Thanks.


----------



## wigi (May 27, 2014)

Reading lots of Excel VBA code (good code!) as well as (and even much more important):
get your hands dirty by PRACTICING a lot. By that I mean, a lot!
I won't go into the details again, they can be found in many other topics here.
Be prepared to invest a lot of time and effort.


----------



## hiker95 (May 27, 2014)

shahfahad,

*1.* What version of Excel and Windows are you using?

*2.* Are you using a PC or a Mac?


See if any of the *links* below, in my most up to date list, will help you:

*Training / Books / Sites* as of 5/25/2014

What Is VBA?
VBA is an acronym for Visual Basic for Applications. VBA should not be confused with VB, which is standard Visual Basic. Visual Basic for Applications is a programming feature designed by Microsoft for use with their Microsoft Office

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
ExcelIsFun - YouTube

Getting Started with VBA. 
DataPig Technologies

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
Macros Made Easy for Microsoft Excel

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
Excel Tutorial | Excel Tips | Excel Articles

Free VBA Course
Free VBA Course

Excel 2007 VBA materials to learn here:
VBA for Excel 2007 tutorial-VBA programming?

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
Understanding Scope

Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code
Excel VBA Variables. Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
Getting Started with Macros and User Defined Functions

What is a VBA Module and How is a VBA Module Used?
What Is A VBA Module and how is a VBA Module Used?

Events And Event Procedures In VBA
Events In Excel VBA

Here is a good introductory tutorial using a VBA Class:
Classes In VBA

There's a chapter on classes in VBA Developer's Handbook which is also good.
VBA Developer's Handbook, 2nd Edition: Ken Getz, Mike Gilbert: 0025211229781: Amazon.com: Books

Ron's Excel Tips
Excel for Windows Tips

Ron de Bruin's Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)
Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)

Anthony's Excel VBA Page - Excel Application - Excel Consultant - Excel Consulting (see 3 tutorials in Excel VBA Basic Tutorial Series)

BET: Microsoft Excel Visual Basic

Debugging VBA
Debug Excel VBA Macro Code
TechBookReport - Debugging Excel VBA Code

Start at the beginning...

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
Creating An XLA Add In

Creating custom functions
Creating custom functions - Excel

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel | Custom Functions

VBA for Excel (Macros)
Excel Macros (VBA) Tutorial

Excel Macros Tutorial
Excel Macros (VBA) Tutorial

Excel Macros & Programming
EXCEL Macros Tutorial

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
VBA for Excel macros language

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Beyond Excel's recorder

Helpful as a simple concise reference for the basics, and, using the macro recorder is endlessly powerful.
MS Excel: Cells

Learn to debug: 
Debugging VBA

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape - Peltier Tech Blog

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
When to use Userform & What To Use Them For. Excel Training VBA 2 lesson 2

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel
How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel - Bing Videos

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Multi or two way vlook up and index match tutorial
Get Digital Help - Excel formulas, array formulas, vba, charts, pivot tables, templates and much more.

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Excel -- Data Validation -- Create Dependent Lists
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
XL-CENTRAL.COM : For your Microsoft Excel Solutions

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
DataPig Technologies

Fuzzy Matching - new version plus explanation

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
Programming In The VBA Editor

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

John Walkenbach's power programming with Excel books.

Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA, Mr. Spreadsheet's Bookshelf

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

Professional Excel Development by Rob Bovey, Dennis Wallentin, Stephen Bullen, & John Green

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
Volatile Excel Functions -Decision Models

A list of Reference Books
AJP Excel Information

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
VBA Array Basics
VBA Arrays
Excel: Introduction to Array Formulas - Xtreme Visual Basic Talk
Excel VBA Chpter 21: Array in Excel VBA

Array Dimensions in Visual Basic - Working with Dimensions (code and graphics)
Array Dimensions in Visual Basic

Shortcut Keys in Excel 2000 through 2007

Pivot Intro
Using Pivot Tables and Pivot Charts in Microsoft Excel
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
Getting Started with Pivot Tables
http://www.contextures.com/xlPivot01.html#Start
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports - Excel
Build a Pivot Table in Excel VBA
Excel VBA - Build A Pivot Table In Excel VBA Tutorials

Conditional Formatting
Use a formula to apply conditional formatting - Excel

Email from XL - VBA
Mail from Excel example pages

Outlook VBA
Writing VBA code for Microsoft Outlook

Excel Function Dictionary by Peter Noneley
http://www.xlfdic.com/
www.xlfdic.com Excel Function Dictionary 150 example functions and formula.

Function Translations
Excel 2007 function name translations - Dictionary Chart Front Page

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
Free Microsoft Excel Dashboard Widgets to Download
AJP Excel Information - Gauge 

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
Excel Dashboards and Scorecards Ebook | How to Create Dashboards in Excel

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Amazon.com: Excel 2007 Dashboards and Reports For Dummies (9780470228142): Michael Alexander: Books

Templates
CPearson.com Topic Index
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html
Free Microsoft Excel Template Links & Search Engine

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial - YouTube

Date & Time stamping:
McGimpsey & Associates : Excel : Time and date stamps

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
Show FORMULA or FORMAT of another cell

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
Improving Performance in Excel 2007

Progress Meters
AJP Excel Information - Progress meters
xcelfiles.com

How to convert text to numbers in Excel
How to convert text to numbers in Excel

How to parse data from the web - Brett Fret has a video in YouTube
Excel VBA - Easily parse XML data from a file or website using XML Maps - YouTube

Excel VBA MAC shortcuts
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/465614-mac-shortcuts-excel.html

Macintosh Keyboard Shortcuts to use in Microsoft Excel
Excel keyboard shortcuts - mac excel

Excel shortcut and function keys - Excel

And, as your skills increase, try answering threads on sites like:
MrExcel.com | Excel Resources | Excel Seminars | Excel Products
Excel Help Forum
Excel Templates | Excel Add-ins and Excel Help with formulas and VBA Macros
Expert Microsoft Help, with all of the Microsoft Applications from Excel programming, Access training to our free Microsoft VBA Forums
Excel, Access, PowerPoint and Word VBA Macro Automation Help

If you are willing to spend money for the training, then something here should work for you...
Amazon.com: excel tutorial dvd

Advanced Excel Training - Online Excel Course
http://www.udemy.com/advanced-excel/

Excel VBA Programmer Interview - Excel Test for interview 
Excel VBA Programmer Interview


----------



## shahfahad (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for such detailed reply:

For example i want to make two VBA Macros which should:

1st Macro:

1) Unhide all sheets 
2) Turn the tab colour red of the sheet which is now unhidden but was previously hidden
3) Shows a msgbox which shows the count or number of sheets unhidden

Second Macro:

1) Hide all sheets with the red tab colour(same colour as above)
2) Msgbox displaying count of sheets hidden
3) If i manually change the tab colour of a sheet and then run the macro then it should also be unhidden and the msgbox should update the count as well and vice versa

Thanks in advance


----------



## DocAElstein (May 27, 2014)

*'' An / To :- shahfahad AT MrExcel VBA Excel Forum*
*'' Von / From :- Alan Elston*
*'' Hallo,*
'' I `ve been trying to get to be a VBA expert for a few months now.
'' I think really lots of trying, that is to say, practice is the most important thing, 
''  just like hard training in Sport. Videos and Tutorials are a bit
'' Lazy. But I have to be honest, I like and prefer them myself as well!!
'' As a compromise I force myself into practicing, but I let an endless playlist of
'' Videos and Tutorials which I’ve collected run in the background on a
'' second computer using my Telly as the screen.
'' I’ve bought and downloaded now about 400GB !!! of material
'' on VBA and VB (VB for inexperienced people like you and me 
'' can be thought of as  the parent language,
'' or at least the code is. The real similarities in the practice
''  are around the area of  Userforms and Active-X)
''  Most of the Videos I bought  are in German, so that probably not
''  of interest to you. I haven’t got round to looking at the videos
''   “MrExcel” has on offer. But I’m finding this Forum quite good,
 ''  so it might be worth taking a look at some of their stuff. 
''  Some of the Youtube material I’ve collected is in English
''  Here are some Playlist links to be going on with.-  But there
''  are lots more there but they are not all organised in a
''  nice playlist, so it can take ages downloading, sorting
''  and if necessary converting the format.

''  (Be a bit careful with downloading lots --- 
''    --- It’s a bit of a grey area legally!!!!  )


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABXPb0qnKUY&list=PLS7iHfqXNVhK3yzd_4XS5k4zsvnu2mkJC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5NIcZAc4&list=PLNIs-AWhQzckr8Dgmgb3akx_gFMnpxTN5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssei8pEt2rM&list=PLRvJRREE9cUlxqi5LHThnI_9U2Wl1No7s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIhKNNXzZLM&list=PLw8O1w0Hv2ztGjIkrW7suD6oNDaOk3vbR


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z08z5Jx2U2A&list=PLw8O1w0Hv2zsPU-k2vPZ_6brD5Gk1sVy_

https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVbaIsFun/playlists


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_d8XO27HA8&list=PLrmbflR_3N5LDxq7WUMlhXL_9m7EAgcMq

https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVBAHelp/playlists?shelf_id=2&sort=dd&view=50

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_1enOnE29Y&list=PL3A6U40JUYCiXTl777-7lleNVtNeAhBVC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDYkKYvuckA&list=PL13007E847B3E6658


 ''''''      .....   etc..., ete.........   !!!!!!!!!!!!!


''''''



'' Alan Elston
'' Baveria
'' Germany.


----------



## DocAElstein (May 29, 2014)

*'' An / To :- shahfahad AT MrExcel VBA Excel Forum*
*'' Von / From :- Alan Elston*
*.............................................................................................*

*Hello (Again????),*
*. I’m replying (again??) to you as I think I’m just getting the hang of this Forum, and I’m not sure if you got my reply yesterday or the day before?(I’m in Germany and so on a different time!!).. It’s Midday here now!)... I may have clicked on the wrong Reply Box!??*


*.............................................*

*..........My original Answer:-*
'' I `ve been trying to get to be a VBA expert for a few months now.
'' I think really lots of trying, that is to say, practice is the most important thing,
'' just like hard training in Sport. Videos and Tutorials are a bit
'' Lazy. But I have to be honest, I like and prefer them myself as well!!
'' As a compromise I force myself into practicing, but I let an endless playlist of
'' Videos and Tutorials which I’ve collected run in the background on a
'' second computer using my Telly as the screen.
'' I’ve bought and downloaded now about 400GB !!! of material
'' on VBA and VB (VB for inexperienced people like you and me
'' can be thought of as the parent language,
'' or at least the code is. The real similarities in the practice
'' are around the area of Userforms and Active-X)
'' Most of the Videos I bought are in German, so that probably not
'' of interest to you. I haven’t got round to looking at the videos
'' “MrExcel” has on offer. But I’m finding this Forum quite good,
'' so it might be worth taking a look at some of their stuff.
'' Some of the Youtube material I’ve collected is in English
'' Here are some Playlist links to be going on with.- But there
'' are lots more there but they are not all organised in a
'' nice playlist, so it can take ages downloading, sorting
'' and if necessary converting the format.

'' (Be a bit careful with downloading lots ---
'' --- It’s a bit of a grey area legally!!!! )


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABXPb0qnKUY&list=PLS7iHfqXNVhK3yzd_4XS5k4zsvnu2mkJC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5...3akx_gFMnpxTN5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssei...hnI_9U2Wl1No7s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIhK...suD6oNDaOk3vbR


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z08z...Z_6brD5Gk1sVy_

https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVbaIsFun/playlists


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_d8...lhXL_9m7EAgcMq

https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVB...ort=dd&view=50

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_1e...7lleNVtNeAhBVC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDYk...007E847B3E6658


'''''' ..... etc..., etc......... !!!!!!!!!!!!!


''''''



'' Alan Elston
'' Baveria
'' Germany.


Dr. (Physik) Alan Elston
Schleizerstrasse 111
Studentenberg.
95028/Hof
Germany

Email:- The Elstons.. Doc.AElstein@t-online.de or Fahrradprinzessin@t-online.de


----------



## shahfahad (May 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for providing links to such useful videos!


----------



## hiker95 (May 29, 2014)

shahfahad,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.  Glad *we* could help.

And, come back anytime.


----------



## DocAElstein (May 29, 2014)

Your Welcome!

Alan


----------

